# Majanos or Polyps & tiny Hammer



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Either of these circled items look like Majano Anemones to you guys?
I thought the green circled one was zoa polyps. The red circled one I thought was a hammer starting.

Now I'm not so sure.

Again, I need to stop staring endlessly into my tank.

Thanks!
Cameron


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a link with a lot of different pictures of Majano Anemones.http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-715&va=Majano+Anemones The variety is incredible.
Makes it very hard to tell whether it is, or not.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

IMO I'll kill them all, just in case it's a bad stuff.
You can buy any coral as you like, but hard to get a rid them by your cash if they are bad stuff in the tank. It's not hurt lose a little bonus good stuff, but it's a big trouble if they are bad.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

the polyps in the green circle do in fact look like zoos.
the red circle is hard to say, but could very well be a majano.
while it's still small it's easy to take care of. and do it quickly before it grows and clones!
you can pick up diabetic syringes from the drugstore. fresh squeeze a lemon, fill the syringe, and inject the anemone near the month, then carefully with the syringe tear it up - won't be very hard, trust me. always works a treat for me  (the few times I've had them it's worked a treat for me!).
Good luck, and don't wait until it's too late. I've seen tanks overrun with them!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone!

So Ive removed what i can (2 large ones i will need to nuke from a large zoa colony - see 2nd pic, circled in red).

I noticed these didn't close at night btw.

Here's more pics, 2 with just flash at night, one with some removed from the main rock.
Pics 1 and 3 are the same ones that I posted pics of above BTW.

Off to buy syringes.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

So upon further inspection, each of the heads are connected to the same base, a purple "body", much like zoas.

Also, when closed, they look exactly like zoas.

Anemones wouldn't typically have a connected bases, unless they were splitting, correct?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Red circle could be...

Give it a week. If it is a mojano, you should notice it growing more circular by then, and more identifiable.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye on it for the last 3 weeks. The tips keep looking more and more like the green hammers that I have. The colour and head shaped look almost identical.

Also, I really should mention,_* my large hammer coral has spawned twice in the last 3 months*_  . Taking this into consideration, I'm betting that this is a hammer, not a majano.

But yes, will keep watching it.

*Followup RE: *Green circle - I've ID'd these as Palys or Protopalys, based on the sediment visible and bases as well as multiple photo references and comparisons. They don't seem to be bothering any of the zoas around them, in fact the zoas look to be taking them over. I've seperated a bunch from the main rock and have them on plugs now so I'll see how they progress.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

So this ended up growing into a torch coral. First euphillia i had ever had, in a previous system. It got killed by a crab, which was sad, but it was cool to see something grow out essentially of nothing in my tank.


----------

